# Bash > Schleife bis Prozess beendet ist



## Kalito (28. April 2020)

Hallo,

ich schreibe gerade eine Bash-Datei, welches einen Updateprozess durchführen soll und wenn der Prozess durch ist sollen weitere Schritte durchgeführt werden. wie ich prüfen kann, dass ein Prozess läuft, weiß ich. Jedoch nicht, wie ich das Ganze in eine Schleife kippen kann, die erst beendet wird, wenn der Prozess nicht läuft.

Gruß Patrick


----------



## ComFreek (28. April 2020)

Kannst du PowerShell benutzen?


----------



## Kalito (28. April 2020)

Naja, dass Ganze läuft auf einer Linux-Maschine. Alse eher Nein


----------



## Technipion (28. April 2020)

Kalito hat gesagt.:


> ich schreibe gerade eine Batch-Datei,





Kalito hat gesagt.:


> Naja, dass Ganze läuft auf einer Linux-Maschine. Alse eher Nein


Damit wären wir wieder bei meiner Lieblingsfrage 
Batch auf Linux? Ist das so richtig? Muss das sein? (Und was bedeutet Sein überhaupt?)


----------



## Kalito (28. April 2020)

Ja du hast recht, Batch ist falsch. Ich meine natürlich Bash-Script 

Die Frage bleibt aber am Ende die Gleiche.


----------



## Technipion (29. April 2020)

Guck mal ob hier was für dich dabei ist:

https://unix.stackexchange.com/ques...ckground-process-and-check-when-it-ends/76720


----------

